# My RP Ideas



## Wolf22red (Feb 6, 2020)

I am thinking of doing some RPs and wanted to know if anyone is interested in them. I have a list of RP ideas I would like to try, a couple of the ideas are based off of some Yiff comics I read and wanted to know if anyone wanted to do a RP based off of them.

*RPs*
1: A RP idea based off of the comics by Ratcha.
2: An RP based off of the Fall of Red Riding Hood and Rise of The Wolf Queen comics by Jay Naylor.
3: An RP based off of the comic Welcome To Carrington (I would mention who made it but I forget who made it) - This RP was Futa Furry x Male Furry (a Teacher x Student) and I used as an attempt at a power bottom RP (meaning the one getting banged is the one who is dominant). (I will be the power bottom in this one)
4: A Western RP that is a Futa Furry Horse x Human Male (a femboy) (a type of cowboy one I made on Google+ before it shut down) (you will be the Horse and I will be the Human)
5: An adventure type of RP involving a Furry (Male, Female, or Futa) x A Human (Male or Female) - This RP is a more fresh one I made on Discord a month or two ago. This RP had Humans being a tribal society and the furries having villages and town (fantasy so it can have magic and monsters), in the RP there is tension between Humans and Furries. (You will be the Furry I will be the human, we can split background characters of they talk to the main characters)
6: An RP based on Dead Space (kinda follows same story of the game(s) but with Furries and set long after the games end), this RP I kinda wanted to try with working in a Horror or eerie setting but I am not sure if it would be able to work well.
7: I also have some RP ideas based off of the webcomic TwoKinds. (You would need to read the comic for this RP)
8: I also have a couple RP ideas based off of the webcomic Furthia High. (You would need to have read the comic to do this RP).
9: I also have a medieval style conflict RP forming right now, do to playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey (not much detail right now).

If anyone is interested in doing any of these RPs with me then please let me know either in a reply or a Conversation, if you want to RP on Discord or MeWe I will mention my name on them.
Discord - BodiRockDog22 #2007
MeWe - Azura Night (my profile pic is fan art of an anime character from an anime I started watching recently).


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

Wolf22red said:


> I am thinking of doing some RPs and wanted to know if anyone is interested in them. I have a list of RP ideas I would like to try, a couple of the ideas are based off of some Yiff comics I read and wanted to know if anyone wanted to do a RP based off of them.
> 
> *RPs*
> 1: A RP idea based off of the comics by Ratcha.
> ...



Would live to do the adventure type RP I have a futa that would fit nicely.


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 17, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Would live to do the adventure type RP I have a futa that would fit nicely.



Can you tell me about your character?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

Wolf22red said:


> Can you tell me about your character?



She is a umbreon named basra with a fascination with magical artifacts. One artifact she bares is cursed unbeknownst to her and it scews events such that she gets drawn into situations she would rather avoid (the growing tensions between humans and furs) what else.might ya like to know?


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 17, 2020)

Well what does she look like ? And what kind of armor or weapon does she use ? Since adventurers normally need those do to monsters.

I should mention that she will get a male human from one of the human villages to join her on a quest as a guide and sticks around after his village was destroyed by some angry furry farmers (The reasoning is due to a monster which they believe the humans were responsible for). If that doesn't interest you then I could rework that.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

She's fairly short maybe 5'2. She keeps her long ears back and tied. She usually wears a featureless porcelain mask. For armour she wears black hardend leather. And over the top of the she wears a wrap around high collar traveling cloak. Most of this equipment is magical in some way, providing small to extreme benefits. As for weapons she has trained to use a large variety to accommodate her collection of artifacts. And she also has an affinity for dark and shadow magic.


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 17, 2020)

Well I wasn't really anticipating the other person's character being a mage since my character would have been a mage and know a bit of blood magic that the furries term as being a Dark Magic. Also would the village my character being from, being destroyed while he is helping her in her quest be something you'd be okay with in the RP (it would happen off screen) ?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

The magic is a secondary characteristic. Minorly used and not her strong suit. As for the town thing I'm happy to go along with any story elements.


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 18, 2020)

Okay well I am heading to bed now (it ss 12:17 am right now and I have some stuff I need to do tomorrow). I will make the RP tomorrow.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 18, 2020)

My discord add is alyx-the-blue#7801 ^.^


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 21, 2020)

If you want to play with me, sign up here:
furplay.disciplemedia.com: Furplay


----------

